# Why cats like to sleep at the foot?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Last night I wanted to be near Prince, so I put my pillow and head at the foot of the bed. When I woke up, Prince was at the head of the bed - again at my foot.

If someone understood what I wrote and can translate it to clearer English, I'll be grateful, as English is not my mother tongue.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

You mean you slept with your head at the foot of your bed and Prince still ended up sleeping by your feet, which were at the head of your bed?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Straysmommy said:


> as English is not my mother tongue.


If you hadn't said anything, I would have thought that English was your first language.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Cats... XD


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I suffer from restless leg syndrome so MowMow has learned to avoid lower legs/feet. He's been CATapulted across the room a few times.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I don't know why with NORMAL cats... but my cats are not really a snuggly type, as they are shy/timid/afraid of too much human contact from previous abuse. Paizly will _sometimes_ put a paw on my chest or shoulder, if she's feeling particularly nice. Usually they just curl up beside me (never up against me).
Nebbie will sleep at the foot of the bed, but not too far down... I have a mattress pad heater (kind of like an electric blanket), and she never goes further than where the wires stop


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Fay does that. So I put a pillow between us so she can feel safe. She used to cuddle and sometimes lay across my neck until I had that dream that someone was trying to choke me and I fought as hard as I could.

Mia still braves sleeping between my legs or on my arm. I've been trained to move less in my sleep.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Where my gal lies depends completely on whether she's in a cuddly mood or not. Cuddly=sleeps close to my face, along my chest or stomach. Wants to sleep/not cuddly=sleeps along the back of my legs, down by my feet or somewhere else entirely (under the bed). It is lovely, though, when she gets in a sudden cuddles mood and just appears and flops down along my chest, tilts her head all the way back so she can smile at me with her eyes and purrs like a combine harvester


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Alice likes to sleep at the foot of the bed too. And for some reason she always picks my side, and I usually end up kicking her in the middle of the night (I'm such a light sleeper, even the light resistance of a cat against my foot/leg is enough to wake me). She just repositions herself and falls back to sleep. XD Samantha and Rochelle like to sleep up by our pillows.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

It definitely depends on the cat. Mimi sleeps by my feet, every night. When I'm not in bed, she still sleeps at the bottom of the bed. Polly, on the other hand, likes to sleep on my pillows whenever possible. Usually when I'm also trying to sleep on them. 

So I think it's a personality thing!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you raecarrow and my4kitties!!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

It's been my experience that cats will almost NEVER sleep where you want them to...

Spencer usually goes to sleep on the cat condo near our window, staring at us as we fall asleep...but then he ends up sleeping on my husband's pillow. Lily is mommy's girl, so when she is in the mood (which is not every night, unfortunately) she sleeps right next to me, sometimes right against my chest. 

Sometimes, they both sleep between us, sometimes, they both sleep on the floor next to the bed...we never know what they'll do!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi prefers the foot of my bed, right where my feet should go. But lately, she's been creeping up near the pillow, in Cleo's spot. Which doesn't make Cleo happy when she comes to bed and finds the brat in her spot. They actually had to sleep within a couple inches of each other one night!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

They like the smell of your feet .


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's more because it's her favorite spot during the day. It's close to both bedroom doors, where she has a great view of all the other rooms when the door to the kitchen is open.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> They like the smell of your feet .


Of course! Why didn't I think about it? ;-)


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ritz sleeps towards my feet when the weather is warmer; she sleeps on top of the covers but in between my legs when it is cooler/cold. Since I prefer the latter position, I make sure the thermostat is at the appropriate setting!
Sometimes she starts in one position and moves to another, so I try to be conscious of where she is before I get up. Otherwise she will be catapulted...
And if I am having a restless night, she sleeps in front of the balcony door.
I am quite sad when she doesn't sleep with me.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I've heard that cats and dogs are more sensitive to smells, and our heads/mouths usually smell more than our feet.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know what the deal is, but starting at about 8:00 p.m. every night, Murphy doesn't want to be touched anymore. He still wants to be near me, but not touching or being pet. Maybe that's what it is -- they want to be near you, but not touched by you.

MowMow, I hear you about the restless leg syndrome. I have it too.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

He just likes being by your feet for some strange, unknown reason.  Dagny does not sleep with us every night. He is not a cat of strict habit. When he does come to bed he either sleeps next to me at mid body level (to my back or side) or he sleeps at the foot. Never at my head or on my pillow. And once in awhile he will sleep next to my husband. I do believe I may be too restless during sleep for him to put up with it every night.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sometimes my cats sleep curled by my feet but most of the time they like to wedge their body between my legs and sleep there... which can be annoying at times if I want to roll over... I guess it comes down the cats personality and how much you move around at night. Some cats like sleeping on your face/neck! I'm glad I don't have one of those cats...


----------



## Luxxa (Apr 7, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Some cats like sleeping on your face/neck! I'm glad I don't have one of those cats...


When Madelyn was about three months old, she would sleep on my pillow with her little body curled around my head. I usually sleep on my side, and I would often wake up with her chin resting on my neck so that she could snuggle her fuzzy little face right up next to mine. How could anyone not love that?! 

Now she sleeps curled up next to me while Tom sprawls out at the end of the bed. Of course, everyone moves around and by morning, they're both usually cuddling right next to me. Cats are the best.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Luxxa said:


> I usually sleep on my side, and I would often wake up with her chin resting on my neck so that she could snuggle her fuzzy little face right up next to mine. How could anyone not love that?!


That sounds really cute! I wouldn't mind that I guess, but I meant where they're kind of suffocating you in your sleep by having their whole body on top of your neck/face. And then try having them be like 15+ pound cats... My aunt's cat did this to her often, by all descriptions of it I heard, it wasn't something I want to experience. Also if she had to get the cat off her because she couldn't breath, the cat might scratch her because she'd startle it...


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I have RLS too but Sinatra doesn't care. He sleeps right behind my knees and groans at me whenever I move!! Nutmeg hates sleeping with us, she prefers a whole room to herself.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have RLS and Gigi just waits until I settle down, then she readjusts herself.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra flat out refuses to move. I could set my restless legs on top of him and he wouldn't move an inch, just groan at me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I need to stretch my legs out, same thing with Gigi. 7 lbs. of dead weight.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Does she steal the whole blanket too? Greedy cats!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nope. She's actually the best cat I've ever had to sleep with. She literally stays in one spot all night, never wakes me up, and when I get out of the shower, she's still lying in bed, with a silly little smile, all lazy, like an unemployed boyfriend.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Nope. She's actually the best cat I've ever had to sleep with. She literally stays in one spot all night, never wakes me up, and when I get out of the shower, she's still lying in bed, with a silly little smile, all lazy, like an unemployed boyfriend.


HAHAHAH!!! So maybe women should appreciate unemployed boyfriends more, if their cat-inspired habits are so endearing?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

marie73 said:


> when i get out of the shower, she's still lying in bed, with a silly little smile, all lazy, like an unemployed boyfriend.


*lol !!! *


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Nope. She's actually the best cat I've ever had to sleep with. She literally stays in one spot all night, never wakes me up, and when I get out of the shower, she's still lying in bed, with a silly little smile, all lazy, like an unemployed boyfriend.


But cuter, I assume..


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Absolutely irresistible!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

...and eats less.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

And whines less.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope the men on here understand I'm just joking and don't have any more of a problem with men than I have with the rest of humanity...

That said,

...and doesn't require money for gas


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't realize how many of you dated my ex husband.....


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Bahaha, he must have gotten around...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, the species is everywhere including the Middle East.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Bahaha, he must have gotten around...


You have *NO* idea.


----------

